# Do aThe third eye



## bro jimmie (Apr 11, 2013)

Do anybody know anything about the third eye ?


----------



## nothuman (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*

Pyramids were temples where believers engaged in a powerful mystical practice called â€œAwakening Our Third Eye,â€ long banned by the Church, yet long safeguarded by Western Secret Societies. Dont know if this is what your referring to, but if not I want to know lol
FreeMason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



nothuman said:


> Pyramids were temples where believers engaged in a powerful mystical practice called “Awakening Our Third Eye,” long banned by the Church, yet long safeguarded by Western Secret Societies. Dont know if this is what your referring to, but if not I want to know lol
> FreeMason Connect Mobile


Sort of. But your post sounded interesting, can you expand upon it a little? My wife has studied Egyptology and can read basic Egyptian writings.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



bro jimmie said:


> Do anybody know anything about the third eye ?



If you want to go farther east than Egypt this is a reasonable starting point to read up on the Brow Chakra which can be taken symbolically as a third eye.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakra


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



nothuman said:


> Pyramids were temples where believers engaged in a powerful mystical practice



Egyptian pyramids were tombs. Temples were entirely separate from the pyramids. While not all tombs were pyramids, all pyramids were tombs. Any "awakening" rituals actually occurred before approaching a pyramid, in the mummification steps. These were performed on and for the benefit of the dead. A lot of nonsense was made up in the 19th century about the pyramids of Egypt. Central American pyramids were much more like temples, used for public ceremonies. They only share an incidental physical resemblance to the Egyptian form. Pyramids are very easy to build compared to narrower structures.


----------



## widows son (Apr 12, 2013)

*Do a
The third eye*

Bryan what proof do you have that anyone was ever buried in any of the pyramids. There's not a single marking outside or inside of the great pyramid that says kufu was buried in it, and yet science continues to maintain this idea.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*

http://www.halexandria.org/dward106.htm or maybe Pleiades http://www.krschannel.com/Pyramids.html ? :001_huh:


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*

Try John Romer's _The Great Pyramid: Ancient Egypt Revisited._ Of course, this work will now be dismissed, since it doesn't have contemporary photographs and video of Khufu being buried in the Pyramid, with appropriate 256-bit encrypted time-stamps.

I'm beginning to be reminded of the people who claim that there is no proof that Obama was born in the USA.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



BryanMaloney said:


> I'm beginning to be reminded of the people who claim that there is no proof that Obama was born in the USA.



He wasn't  http://obamaisanalien.com/ and there is proof http://www.hiddencodes.com/obama/index.htm :lol:


----------



## widows son (Apr 13, 2013)

*Do a
The third eye*

A little excessive don't you think? Again there is no shred of evidence to prove that anyone was ever buried in any pyramid, especially the three pyramids of Giza. Not a single mark. The only markings they have found are supposed "gang marks" according Zahi Hawass which he believes are the builder marks who moved the stones. These are extremely faded and are found the alcove above the kings chamber.


----------



## BEDickey (Apr 13, 2013)

*Do a
The third eye*

I would agree with widows son here, the Great Pyramids are much more then mere tombs. I was talking to a crane operator about how some of the stones used in making the Great Pyramids were go massive and heavy, modern cranes could not even lift them. The idea that slaves moved them into place on logs,through a 20 year span is foolish and laughable.

I find the idea that the pyramids in central America have no connection to the ones in Egypt is also wrong. Having found traces of cocaine and nicotine in the remains of mummies hair  (indicating that they used both, in quantities that made it show up there there hair, 100s of years later.) and elephant artwork and artifacts from central America dating from around a similar time period as the ancient Egyptians, shows they must have had trade of some type, and religious and spiritual ties could also form along with economic ones, as we have often seen in the past.

This goes along with the information that Ancient Egyptian Pharaohs and family members are buried in Scotland and Ireland. Scotia (roman/latin name for ireland) Scota's or Scotia's land(Scotland), or even Nova Scotia (literally latin for New Scotland/New Ireland). You can go to Scotia's tomb in Ireland. She is believed to be the daughter of the Pharaoh Akenaten. For the more esotericly minded, let us not get into the fact that Nova Scotia is located exactly between the equator, and current north pole, and lay lines.

No I believe, and have the studies to prove, that much of what is taught and believed about the ancient world is woefully inaccurate and people must wide their view. Case in point, it is well known ancient people, both Egyptian and Mesoamerican used magnets to treat illness. Front page of my local newspaper yesterday is how an implantable magnet is giving new hope of curing people who suffer from mild to extreme acid reflux, with 0 side effects. We seem to only be a few 1000 years behind....


----------



## BEDickey (Apr 13, 2013)

*Do a
The third eye*

And Obama was born in the USA, he is simply the son, ideologically and biologically, of radical communist and pornographer Frank Marshall Davis.

As a Teacher of mine said, "forget about opening a third eye, try opening a third ear", to hear the things and lessons around you that the universe around you is begging to give you, but our own ego driven consciousness gets in the way of.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



BEDickey said:


> I would agree with widows son here, the Great Pyramids are much more then mere tombs. ...


 Agreed that they were initially not used as tombs, I have watched far too much Nat Geo and read too many books to fall for the tomb only nonsense. It was only later that they were used to house the dead. Here is a list of popular theories over the years http://www.gizapyramid.com/articles/theories-why.htm Also, the theory that slaves built the pyramids is being challenged http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jan/11/great-pyramid-tombs-slaves-egypt 


BEDickey said:


> Having found traces of cocaine and nicotine in the remains of mummies hair  (indicating that they used both, in quantities that made it show up there there hair, 100s of years later.) and elephant artwork and artifacts from central America dating from around a similar time period as the ancient Egyptians, shows they must have had trade of some type, and religious and spiritual ties could also form along with economic ones, as we have often seen in the past.


 Here is a transcript on the cocaine and tobacco http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/misc/mummies.htm


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*

What actual contemporary evidence is there that the Pyramids were used for some kind of "mystical rituals" aside from burials? I'm not demanding you prove a negative. I'm not demanding that you prove they were not tombs. I only want to see the evidence for their "true" use if they were not tombs. Note that speculation from centuries after their construction is not contemporary evidence. That sort of thing starts to verge on cargo cultism.


----------



## BEDickey (Apr 14, 2013)

*Do a
The third eye*

Now that is the true question to ask BryanMaloney, and I'm glad you asked it. What was their true purpose, how were they made, among other questions must be truthfully, but I have no idea what the answer is. But what I do know is the "official" argument holds no water.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



BryanMaloney said:


> What actual contemporary evidence is there that the Pyramids were used for some kind of "mystical rituals" aside from burials? I'm not demanding you prove a negative. I'm not demanding that you prove they were not tombs. I only want to see the evidence for their "true" use if they were not tombs. Note that speculation from centuries after their construction is not contemporary evidence. That sort of thing starts to verge on cargo cultism.


Seems like a fun challenge, accepted. Here is my first hit on Google from the horses mouth "But then Dr. Hawass commented that “these chambers were found off what is called the Queen’s Chamber, but we don’t know if it was ever used by a Queen._* There never has been a burial found in a great pyramid. We do not actually know they are tombs.” *_With that statement Dr. Hawass has signaled a sea change in position. While no one in the audience, (or the National Geographic for that matter,) seemed to notice, the Open Cheops Committee was paying attention. *Dr. HAWASS' ANSWER TO THE OPEN CHEOPS CHALLENGE IS HIS PUBLIC ADMISSION THAT THERE IS NO EVIDENCE ANY OF THE GREAT PYRAMIDS AT GIZA WERE USED AS TOMBS." http://www.opencheops.org/page13.htm *


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*

The CAPS were cut and paste, no offense intended. What we have seen happening over the years are various archeologists realizing that they were indeed wrong about the intent behind the pyramids construction. They also realize that every school child in every country is taught they were tombs and they have a great deal of respect for the original archeologists who made this assertion. They are stuck with the problem "how do you rectify this obvious error without damaging the reputation of esteemed colleagues?" It is easy, you attack the problem in the same way the marketing gurus hack our brains... memes. You ever so subtly admit what everyone knows in open forums in the middle of a lecture. Most people only remember the beginning and end of a lecture, whatever you say in the middle is just filler... this is where they insert the idea. In another 20 years it will be common knowledge that the pyramids were used for (insert whatever it is here).


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*

http://www.beforethedelusion.com/1/post/2013/03/egyptologists-admit-pyramids-were-not-tombs.html


Michael Neumann said:


> "The big problem is that there are no royal bodies, or mummies, or even skeletons.  None! Of course the orthodox apologists claim that the ‘tombs’ were obviously robbed in antiquity – which is somewhat of a convenient circular argument. The absence of bodies proves that they must have been robbed! But even that fatuous proposition would be elegantly proved [or disproved] if there were an intact sealed un-robbed tomb or ‘coffin’, which therefore ‘must’ contain a body.
> 
> Unfortunately for the tomb theorists it turns out that even the intact sealed ‘tombs’ were empty.
> 
> ...


----------



## widows son (Apr 14, 2013)

BEDickey, the nicotine and cocaine has a more plausible theory. In the 18th century the well to do class of America and Europe would collect artifacts from antiquity. It so happens that cocaine and nicotine where common substances used on a daily basis by almost everyone. So it's likely that the contamination is from people handling them in that era. 
Bryan there is a plethora of theories as to the reason and method of construction of the pyramids. A google search could show you that. I personally enjoy the thought that they were a symbol of creation and nature. There's many mathematical equations and ratios incorporated into the pyramids, phi, pi and fibbonacci to name three. I don't know how they were built, but I don't believe it was aliens or gods or alien gods. My opinion is that whoever these people were who built those magnificent structures, their society's goals were very different in what we see throughout history and right up until now. They thought big and acted on it. I can't say for sure that they knew some sort of science that we don't, or that they were much more advanced, but they seemed to have a very good  understanding of nature, and respected it to the point of deeming it worthy to worship it in structures whose dimensions are the same as those that are used nature.

Also it has been show that the valley of the kings was the desired spot to bury royals and well to do's. in fact there a hive of under ground tunnels that run underneath the ground in the valley.

Many Masonic authors claim it was one of many structures used in the mystery institution ceremonies. Plausible but hearsay, although to me it makes sense.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



BEDickey said:


> I would agree with widows son here, the Great Pyramids are much more then mere tombs ...



The Great pyramid has a huge sarcophagus at its center.  Thinking it was used as a tomb is not a stretch.  Observing the sarcophagus is empty and may have been so always means it is also not a stretch to think it was never used.  We don't know.



> I find the idea that the pyramids in central America have no connection to the ones in Egypt is also wrong.



There was probably communication before Lief Ericson arrived but the farther back you go the harder it is to find good evidence.



> No I believe, and have the studies to prove, that much of what is taught and believed about the ancient world is woefully inaccurate and people must wide their view.



The stone age lasted an extremely long time.  Migration theories tend to ignore boats until we get to the Polynesians.  The era of agriculture started somewhere in excess of 10K years ago.  Very likely much longer.  I offer a wild guess that eventually evidence will be found pushing it back closer to 20K years ago.  A lot can happen and be forgotten and lost in that length of time.


----------



## widows son (Apr 15, 2013)

*Do a
The third eye*

Maybe the pyramids are the epitome of the Stone Age?


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Do a
The third eye*



widows son said:


> Maybe the pyramids are the epitome of the Stone Age?



The Bronze age in Egypt was roughly a millennium old when the oldest known step pyramid was built.  Let's call them the epitome of the Bronze Age.

If you try to build tall structures without extensive knowledge of geometry a pyramid is the highest stable structure easily figured out.  And they last impressively long because of their size.  Thus it is natural for any ancient culture that decided to build large structures to build at least one pyramid.

Add extensive geometry but not calculus and you can make Gothic cathedrals.  Add calculus and it's skyscrapers.


----------



## widows son (Apr 16, 2013)

That's the key. Knowing geometry. And this, they knew quite well. What impresses me is that they made chambers and corridors in the pyramids. Whether they were made as they were built, or carved once the structures were complete, the precision is amazing.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 16, 2013)

The Sphinx faces quite exactly the Leo constillation and the rising sun as it was over 10K years ago, here is a book on it http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0517888521/onlinebizhelp-20 

Further more the mathematical equations upon which the Sphinx and pyramids were constructed were quite advanced. Then you must consider the small openings built into the structure that just happen to align with stars specific to rituals, all this might be a big coincidence though according to http://www.math.washington.edu/~greenber/PiPyr.html which is a great paper on the chances of arriving at exactly pi. 

The stones were squared with such exactness that 

"Amazingly, the outside surface stones are cut within 0.01 (1/100th) inch of 
perfectly straight and at nearly perfect right angles for all six sides. And 
they were placed together with an intentional gap between them of 0.02 inch. 
Modern technology cannot place such 20-ton stones with greater accuracy than 
those in the Pyramid. 
Even more amazing is that the 0.02-inch gap was designed to allow space for 
glue to seal and hold the stones together. A white cement that connected the 
casing stones and made them watertight is still intact and stronger than the 
blocks that it joins."http://www.europa.com/~edge/pyramid.html 

"The average height of land above sea level (Miami being low and the 
Himalayas being high), as can be measured only by modern-day satellites and 
computers, happens to be 5,449 inches. That is the exact height of the Pyramid.

All four sides of the Pyramid are very slightly and evenly bowed in, or 
concave. This effect, which cannot be detected by looking at the Pyramid from 
the ground, was discovered around 1940 by a pilot taking aerial photos to check 
certain measurements. As measured by today's laser instruments, all of these 
perfectly cut and intentionally bowed stone blocks duplicate exactly the 
curvature of the earth. The radius of this bow is equal to the radius of the 
Earth. This radius of curvature is what Newton had long been seeking."

With all of that quoted I have to post one last link in regards to this and I will make leave for anyone else to comment. There are questions that we will be asking for years in regards to these amazing structures, perhaps we will one day have the truth but even then it will be disputed. When you seek knowledge you have to confirm your sources and then confirm the validity of their statements, several articles I quoted have inaccurate measurements, yet they were close enough that if fact checked they would still support my side of the debate. Fact checking is VERY important, that is why I like Bro.Bryan, he digs into your arguement and fact checks you... better square yourself before you approach him.In instances such as seen in this link- http://www.andrewcollins.com/page/articles/shaheen.htm people can get carried away with making a point and attribute their opinion to someone else whose career might be impacted. Back up your statements with verifiable data, or just debate for the sake of debate like I do on occasion


----------



## widows son (Apr 17, 2013)

Great point and I agree bro. Neumann.  One thing I think most people can can agree on is that these structure have stood the test of time. Even the mainstream notion that they were (correct me if I'm wrong) built around 5000BC(?) that is still quite an impressive length of time. Not much has survived nature or the human hand from that era, mostly ruins, and artifacts.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 18, 2013)

Michael Neumann said:


> The Sphinx faces quite exactly the Leo constillation and the rising sun as it was over 10K years ago



So? People today are not much different from people back then when it comes to carefully watching if they feel like it. My father-in-law can eyeball a project with almost as much precision as he can measure it. It's a matter of experience and know-how.



> Further more the mathematical equations upon which the Sphinx and pyramids were constructed were quite advanced.


 
No. They were carefully applied but not "quite advanced" if taken in the full context of mathematics. There were no differential equations needed, for example.



> Then you must consider the small openings built into the structure that just happen to align with stars specific to rituals



Because people without electronic computers can't build a compass, squares, and pendulum? These tools are ancient, and they can be used with amazing precision if you know how. As for the precision of the masonry, if you've got a lot of workers, a lot of time (you're building for your god, after all), a lot of will, and tools so primitive that any mistakes will probably be very tiny, precision is not that surprising. Why do people insist upon discounting basic human ability in favor of boojum?



> "The average height of land above sea level (Miami being low and the
> Himalayas being high), as can be measured only by modern-day satellites and
> computers, happens to be 5,449 inches. That is the exact height of the Pyramid.



I'd like to see that claim verified by a primary source--it's suspiciously specific.



> All four sides of the Pyramid are very slightly and evenly bowed in, or
> concave. This effect, which cannot be detected by looking at the Pyramid from



And Greek and Roman columns slightly bow, as well. So we should presume that every single Greek and Roman building was built for some kind of "mystical" ritual and not any other more pedestrian purpose? Victorian and more modern columns bow, too.



> curvature of the earth. The radius of this bow is equal to the radius of the
> Earth. This radius of curvature is what Newton had long been seeking."



Again, given that the source is just a web site, I would like to see where the actual measurements were published. This begins to sound like claims made for various quack nostrums my mother-in-law likes to buy.


----------



## widows son (Apr 18, 2013)

YouTube "secret construction of the pyramids"don't let the name fool you, theres nothing mystical or any kind conspiracy attached to it. It just puts forth all the data accumulated over the years. Also check out "ancient aliens debunked." Another non conspiracy video, just data.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't do videos, I do books and papers. I have never much liked listening to lectures when I was a full-time student and don't do it in my free time. Drives people at work nuts. I get told that I don't need to worry about some aspect of my job until the university gets around to holding a "class" on it. Usually within a week, I'm doing that aspect of my job, learned from appropriate manuals. If there's no mandatory certification to go along with it, lectures merely waste my time. If I can learn to chromatin immune precipitation and multivariate statistics from start to finish from reading (only sat in on a class for the latter when it became necessary to "prove" I was "trained" in it--heard nothing I didn't already know), why not anything else?

I also distrust videos. With written materials, I can stop, reverse, fact-check, all at my leisure with no inconvenience. Videos just run you along the path, no sidetracking from what the producer wants you to see and hear. Videos and canned presentations are the lowest form of pedagogy--stricly one-way, for passive consumption.


----------



## widows son (Apr 22, 2013)

So you making as assumption even though you never watch one second of either of them? The AA debunked actually cites every bit of material on there and is linked back to the producers website. For example he will be talking about some monument in S. America, and as he is saying a number will pop up corresponding to the specific citing on his web page. This is so as to make it easy to double check what he's saying, as you pause and jump to his page. As for the other video, there isn't a site to jump to to see any cites, but I believe BBC had a hand in its production. Bryan, just because some decides not to waste paper and provide an easier mode of communication, doesn't make it any less credible than coming from an essay that 30 pages long. Also are you saying every movie or documentary is a waste of time? David Attenborough might think otherwise. Many wise people have said to never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 8, 2013)

Gateway420 said:


> 3rd eye chakra the all seeing eye of horus. I wonder why the bible never tells us about this.
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



I have that tattoo on my left chest... and an ankh on my right


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Sep 8, 2013)

vivid imaginations


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2013)

And I have an apron with it on the flap...


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 8, 2013)

Gateway420 said:


> 3rd eye chakra the all seeing eye of horus. I wonder why the bible never tells us about this.



Why should the sacred writings of one faith mention the deities of another faith?  That's not good advertizing policy.  Horus may appear in the Book of the Dead but there's no way he should appear in the Old Testament.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 9, 2013)

widows son said:


> So you making as assumption even though you never watch one second of either of them? The AA debunked actually cites every bit of material on there and is linked back to the producers website. For example he will be talking about some monument in S. America, and as he is saying a number will pop up corresponding to the specific citing on his web page. This is so as to make it easy to double check what he's saying, as you pause and jump to his page. As for the other video, there isn't a site to jump to to see any cites, but I believe BBC had a hand in its production. Bryan, just because some decides not to waste paper and provide an easier mode of communication, doesn't make it any less credible than coming from an essay that 30 pages long. Also are you saying every movie or documentary is a waste of time? David Attenborough might think otherwise. Many wise people have said to never judge a book by its cover.




I distrust the spoken word. Demagogues rely upon mass rallies, radio, television, and video--they always have. The written word requires slowing down. It requires contemplation to even read. Video? It's set to the lowest denominator--for passive consumption, only. If it is worth making a video over, it is worth writing about, and the writing will be far easier to use in later research. If there is something to "pop up" in a video, it is something I have to pause, write down, etc. In the written word, it is already in a form most useful for further research.

The spoken word is to sway the mob. It always has been.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 9, 2013)

Godfrey Daniel said:


> Some consider the pineal gland the "3rd Eye".  Descartes considered the pineal the seat of the soul.  It is active until about the age of puberty and then calcifies.  Mystics suggest there are ways to decalcify the gland and awaken the Ajna Chakra/Spiritual Eye.  Interesting note:  when active, the pineal gland produces DMT, the active ingredient in "magic" mushrooms.  That may partially explain the vivid imaginations of young children.  DMT is naturally occurring in some types of acacia.



Calcification of the pineal gland may affect no more than half of adults, and widespread pineal calcification is associated with Alzheimer's disease. Its function is rather well-eludicated. It produces melatonin, among other hormones, and high pineal activity is associated with suppression of puberty. It also may modify effects of various "recreational" drugs. For the majority of people, it is active throughout their lives. It is no longer some mysterious "third eye" but is part of a normally functioning brain and endocrine system, throughout a person's life. There has been a lot of work on the pineal, including in my own field (Alzheimer's).


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Sep 9, 2013)

imbibing _kykeon_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Sep 9, 2013)

_recipe for memory_


----------

